# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  أين خبأ رونالدو "العلكة" قبل مصافحة ملكة إسبانيا؟!

## mohamed73

*اللاعب البرتغالي  يخفي "علكته" في سترته خلال تكريمه كأفضل رياضي إيبرو-لاتيني في 2012،  ويرفض مصافحة المدير الفني لمنتخب إسبانيا ديل بوسكي.*   
         رصدت قناة "لاسيكستا" الإسبانية واقعة طريفة أثناء تسلم نجم كرة  القدم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو هداف فريق ريال مدريد للجائزة الوطنية  للرياضة من الملكة صوفيا قرينة العاهل الإسباني خوان كارلوس، حيث اضطر  لإخفاء "علكته" في "جيب بنطال سترته" قبل التوجه لمصافحتها.       
         وظهر رونالدو واثقا من نفسه ومبتسما وهو يمضغ العلكة في كواليس  الحفل، ويتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع مسؤولي القصر الملكي بمدريد الذين هنؤوه  على جائزة أفضل رياضي إيبرو-لاتيني في عام 2012.       
         لكن أحد مسؤولي النادي الملكي أبلغه بضرورة إلقاء العلكة من فمه  قبل الالتقاء بالملكة وولي العهد الأمير فيليبي، احتراما للبروتوكولات  الملكية.       
         وبحث كريستيانو عن طريقة لائقة لإخراج العلكة دون أن يراه أحد،  فوضع يده على فمه وقام بإخراجها خلسة قبل أن يضعها في جيبه ويتصرف بطريقة  عادية كأن شيئا لم يكن.       
         لكن عدسات القناة التي كانت ترصد كل تحركات "صاروخ ماديرا" قامت بضبطه في تلك الواقعة الطريفة.       
         كما اهتمت القناة بلقطة أخرى حين وقف رونالدو إلى جوار فيسنتي ديل  بوسكي مدرب منتخب إسبانيا، الذي تسلم جائزة أفضل مدرب، حيث لم ينظر أي  منهما إلى الآخر ولم يتصافحا.       
         وأشارت "لاسيكستا" بذلك إلى أن قائد منتخب البرتغال لا يزال يشعر  بالمرارة عقب الخسارة بركلات الترجيح أمام منتخب ديل بوسكي في نصف نهائي  يورو 2012 التي كان يحلم بالتتويج بلقبها.

----------

